# What is the best way to remove bark from slab of mesquite



## rrlumber (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a 6" thick slab of mesquite that I want to use as a fireplace mantel. I have a "live edge" on one side that I would like to preserve. At this point the bark is still on the slab. Does anyone have any suggestions on the best method for removing the bark? I was thinking of using small grinder but I don't want to damage the underlying wood.

Is there some kind of bark removal tool available?

Thanks,
rrwoodworker


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I was wondering if you could get enough blade height out of the table saw to run it through on one side then flip it over and run it through again. It maybe possible to do it on a bandsaw too. Otherwise, use a drawknife. I used to use these alot to remove bark from fence posts and a sharp one works great.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

If it's tight, I'd leave it. 
If not, pry it off, piece by piece.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd try a PRESSURE WASHER.


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

Well the rule of thumb I use is to leave the log air dry and when you can pull the bark off easily by hand it is ready to work with. You can pry it off otherwise..with small crowbars, chisels, etc…


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Using piano wire or a guitar string works very well. Make sure you wear leather gloves.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about a wire paint remover on a drill for the tough spots.


----------



## borrows123 (May 22, 2010)

I think it is dangerous…


----------



## uffitze (Apr 23, 2010)

drawknife


----------

